# Books...



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Just finishing up Co-Dependency no more. 
(I don't need to read any books on how to 'reconcile'...because it's not looking like that's in the cards for me.) 

What would be another good book to read next? I really want to get through this roller coaster ride...so any recommendations out there would be appreciated...


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> Just finishing up Co-Dependency no more.
> (I don't need to read any books on how to 'reconcile'...because it's not looking like that's in the cards for me.)
> 
> What would be another good book to read next? I really want to get through this roller coaster ride...so any recommendations out there would be appreciated...


Anthony De Mello.

There is a workshop audio he did years back before he passed.

8 disks.

If you can find it, download and listen.

It is the only thing I ever looked into


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

need books for work tho... this only come in audio?


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Books for survivors of verbally and/or emotionally abusive relationships. The ones by Patricia Evans are good. They'll help you to recognize red flags going forward. 

This is a good time to also look at your past and heal what happened there. It affects the way we feel about ourselves, and how we pick partners. 

I'm reading this one now. It was recommended by Mavash, another poster here on TAM. I told my IC about it, and she's going to start incorporating parts of it into my therapy.
Self-Therapy: A Step-By-Step Guide to Creating Wholeness and Healing Your Inner Child Using IFS, A New, Cutting-Edge Psychotherapy, 2nd Edition: Jay Earley: 9780984392773: Amazon.com: Books

This one was also good. 
How to Spot a Dangerous Man Before You Get Involved: M.A. Sandra L. Brown: 9780897934473: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

You might be able to get these at your library, too. I used to work in the Metro library system there. They can transfer books between any of the 7 Metro counties, so that way, you won't have to buy them.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

more book advice people? anyone?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

For being religious, a book you may like is "Safe People",by John Townsend and Henry Cloud. I bought it and really liked it.

I also read "The emotionally abused woman" by Beverly Engel. 

I read both, and I use a highlighter to mark areas that I can look back and reread when I need encouragement.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> need books for work tho... this only come in audio?


Can't listen to it at home?


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I second the Beverly Engel book.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Upnover ya I can...lol  
Need sumthin for work too tho...
Gonna check into these suggestions and I found another suggestion at the end of the co dependency no more book...can't think of it right now...but ima look into that one too...
Thank you...
Ya ima big reader...so keep posting if anyone else has any...and thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Dang...I think that only comes in paperback....was hoping to get it on my kindle...so no one at work can see what I'm reading....I'm on my cell...maybe I'm not seeing amazon.com correctly...
I want to read that... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> I second the Beverly Engel book.


order has been placed...it's in the mail...


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Moon, The De Mello book is in my sig. you can either read it online or print it out and read a hard copy at work.


----------

